
Say hello to my new product SuperPay - superpay
https://superpay.it
======
myworkhandle
>We use a wide range of technologies to ensure heigh levels of security
thought the whole site.

heigh? Spelling....

This does not tell me WHAT protocols you're using or have implemented to be
secure. How are your services secure? Are you using encryption on the disk?
SSL? etc??

>All data is stored in highly secure AWS data centers.

Huh? This is not secure because its aws. How many times have we heard about
open servers from aws exposing data? Please don't state this as a fact.

>Where do you store our data? >All data is stored on password protected
databases on AWS (Amazon Web Services). And we have strict rules and protocols
to keep it safe. Your data is always safe with us.

Only password protected? What about encrypted and YOU dont have the keys..?

>Why do you use Stripe? Are you paying the processing fee, or does the user?
[https://stripe.com/us/pricing](https://stripe.com/us/pricing)

------
superpay
SuperPay is a new easy to use payments system. We allow you to accept online
payments for anything. It's very easy to use and create your companies own
payments page with ZERO code or complex setup.

It's all web based so no need to install any apps or additional setup or
maintenance.

And unlike other services we don't require your clients to create an account
or sign in to pay you.

And we have loads of really cool features like free email and SMS
notifications straight to your customer's inbox/phone.

And all of this is housed under one simple pricing tier. 2.4% + 20p per
transaction

That's right no signup fee, monthly fee or anything else. Pay only for what
you use.

